# We appreciate the thoughtful gift



## mpiccirillo

Thank you for attending our special day.
-It is unfortunate that you could not make it to our wedding.
-We appreciate the thoughful gift.
-We hope you enjoyed yourselves.
-We are truly grateful.
- It meant so much to have you all there.


----------



## jazyk

Here's my attempt, but wait for confirmation:

 Dziękujemy, że Państwo wzięli udział w naszym wielkim dniu.
  Żałujemy, że Państwo nie mogli przyjść na nasze wesele.
  Bardzo nas cieszył Państwa miły prezent.
  Mamy nadzieję, że Państwo bawili się.
  Jesteśmy Państwu szczerze wdzięczni.
  Jesteśmy zadowoleni, że Państwo przyszli na nasze wesele.


----------



## BezierCurve

They're all correct in terms of grammar. However, what you'd usually say is:

Dziękujemy Państwu za obecność z nami w tym ważnym dniu.
- Żałujemy, że nie mogli Państwo przybyć na nasz ślub.
- Jesteśmy wdzięczni za Państwa doskonały prezent.
- Mamy nadzieję, że dobrze się Państwo bawili.
- Jesteśmy Państwu szczerze wdzięczni.
- Państwa obecność wiele dla nas znaczyła.


----------



## Ben Jamin

BezierCurve said:


> Dziękujemy Państwu za obecność z nami w tym ważnym dniu.


 
"obecność z nami" does not sound well in Polish.


----------



## BezierCurve

> "obecność z nami" does not sound well in Polish.


 
Why's that? 

If so, then we could go for

"Dziękujemy za to, że byli Państwo z nami w tym ważnym dniu."


----------



## kknd

Zgadzam się, że „obecność z nami” nie brzmi dobrze, zdecydowanie lepsze jest „obecność wśród nas” albo nawet „[Państwa] obecność”.


----------



## Ben Jamin

BezierCurve said:


> Why's that? "


 
"Dziękujemy Państwu za obecność z nami"  
It is unidiomatic an sounds odd. 
You could say "Dziękujemy Państwu za obecność na przedstawieniu" (but it sounds extremely formal)
or
"Dziękujemy Państwu za przybycie na naszą uroczystość."
Still acceptable, but very stiff: 
"Dziękujemy Państwu za obecność."
But
"Dziękujemy Państwu za obecność z nami"  just does not work. Obecność may be followed by a designation of place "obecność na/w miejscu", but not "obecność z kimś"
Better to say "bycie" (informal):
"Dziękujemy Państwu za bycie z nami", but still a little clumsy.


----------



## BezierCurve

If you say so. 

It must've been some religious stuff I read a while ago, which clearly stated "obecność Boga z nami" (and not even "wśród nas").


----------



## Ben Jamin

BezierCurve said:


> If you say so.
> 
> It must've been some religious stuff I read a while ago, which clearly stated "obecność Boga z nami" (and not even "wśród nas").


 Religious text is not necessarily a text written by a good writer. It sounds weird for me.


----------



## szaninka86

Thank you for attending our special day.
Dziekujemy za przybycie na ten jakze dla nas specjalny dzien. 

But easier would be just say:
Dziekujemy za przybycie (na nasz slub) .


----------



## Fantaji

If you want to express it this way, should be:

"Dziękujemy (Państwu) za przybycie w tym jakże szczególnym dla nas dniu."

"Przybycie na dzień" is incorrect and I'm not sure about the correctness of "specjalnym" in this context. It's possible that it's ok, but sounds worse. In generally this proposition is quite good. It's not clumsy, not extremely formal and polish people use to say it like that.


----------

